
Sanitycheck.io: July 2017 Revenue Launch Update - Sujan
https://www.sanitycheck.io/blog/july-2017-launch-revenue?__s=gkvxqkphbhg1mhcgbsh7
======
Sujan
Nick built a nice product here.

I personally am not going to pay for it (sorry Nick!) as I just used it as an
addon to looking at the data every few weeks, I am not making money with my
sites, but I am happy that some people feel different and actually do pay.
It's great to see the idea and product actually work.

